# Lionel AF Mikado



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I just received my Mikado's with the new modifications. The modifications are 4 chuffs/revolution, cruise control and a fan driven smoke unit that replaces the Seuthe used by Lionel. This is like having a new engine, there is simply no comparison to the performance as delivered by Lionel. The low speed operation and smoke production are unbelievable.This is what Lionel should have made. The modifications are not cheap to have done but in my opinion are worth the cost. The NYC Mikado costs about 20% more to have converted because surprisingly they were made differently than the other road names. The NYC version also requires a new frame, pilot truck and micro switch. 
Carl Tuveson has made a great video of the modified engine operating on his layout. They are on YouTube at carl4flyer.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

tom...whats something like that cost??


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I had 3 engines done at the same time, one was the NYC which is much more involved to rebuild. The cost was just under $1,000.


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

:ttiwwop: And videos


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Sorry you were disappointed with a lack of pictures. There are no external differences from the as delivered by Lionel appearance. I included the YouTube search name to the video Carl made on his layout and posted of the NYC engine.


----------

